# Eelin' for the Bigguns



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

http://robchoi-fishing.blogspot.com/2010/12/eelin-for-bigguns.html


----------



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

Great report as usual! Was this last night (Thursday)?

I may try and give it a shot tomorrow...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Just don't go fishing with "BIG FINN" , and ask him to hold your fish in his truck for "safe keepin".

good job !

Fishwander


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

awesome it takes big kahunas for that type of trip to say the least!!!!


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. Huntingwood, this was Thursday night into Friday morning. Good luck if you go and let us know how you do.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Great report Rob! Where did you guys launch from? 

MYT


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Which is harder wrestling the eels on hook or getting striper in yak?


----------



## beach_chic (Sep 1, 2007)

god knows, if we didnt have ur blogs, we wouldnt know a dam thing about whats going on out there.. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

good stuff


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

SNDFLEE


> Which is harder wrestling the eels on hook or getting striper in yak?


Put'em on ice , preferably in a plasticbag ~ slows 'em down real good ! 
And , you can hook'em thru the plasic bag too, and then tear them thru the bag for use as bait .

Fishwander


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks I know, it was a joke dude!


----------

